# GOT The Snake!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

We just captured another snake that has been eating my eggs and babies!
I spent the last two days wiring, plugging and setting traps for it! Tonight the birds announced their nocturnal visitor, a garter snake (Thank you, thank you) which now sits in the fish tank outside on the porch, until he gets a new home tomorrow, far- far -far -away! Now I can go back to sewing!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG WOW. That is some snake you have there lol ONe of my babies went missing and one egg too. But No snakes. I think one cracked and the baby well I have no clue.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a snake problem too, thanks to animal planet and national geographic channel was was able to catch the snake by the head and put him out of the house. Now i keep a guine hen in the cage, she does well with the pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EEK!  

WOW! What an intruder, I'm glad you caught him.

They do so love to come around during baby season.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How big is that thing? It looks more like a Rat Snake of some kind. I used to have a few of those when I was young. Around here, they're usually Black Rat Snakes and they have a similar mottled pattern as juveniles and then eventually turn mostly black. Those typically get to be in the six foot range. The Bull Snake has a similar pattern, doesn't get dark with age and has an extra-heavy scale on the front of the nose for burrowing through gopher and mole tracks better. They hiss to scare you off, though, with a special flap in front of the airway--it's pretty distinctive.

Pidgey


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

The snake was about 5 feet, I think a gopher, at least it is not a rattler like the last one!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here you can see the shape of the head:

http://www.fresnochaffeezoo.com/images/gopher-snake.gif

Can't really tell for sure with the flash and distortion since his head was getting so close to the camera.

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Ugh! I'd freak if I found that in my loft. So glad you got him!!!

Margarret


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Good thing you caught him! I grew up with garter snakes, catching them and building amusement parks for them, but they were a lot smaller than that. I never saw one more than two feet long. I probably would have been too scared to go near yours. I'm glad to hear you're just shipping him off instead of killing him.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Problem with snakes is that they just kill babies regardless of them been able to eat them. Many times the snake attacks the body of the baby and start swallowing the wing first causing lots of damage. The snake needs to swallow the birds head first to be able to swallow. Any otherway it wont go down.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure am glad you caught the snake, Boni! AND, will not be killing it. That snake sure looks like a healthy specimen, and, hopefully, might not have been _totally_ responsible for your pijie and egg deaths. If so, I'm afraid that what snakes do...*sigh*

I happen to like snakes - they are quite fascinating creatures - but they have a WORSE rep than pigeons...especially since THEIR bad reputation stems from "biblical" times! Don't remember seeing a pigeon as the "devil."

They can do a lot of harm to "innocent' ones, but they can also help keep down less desirable populations of varmints!

Unfortunately, one can become "conflicted" as the "Circle of Life" is not easy and often cruel... 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Here you can see the shape of the head:
> 
> http://www.fresnochaffeezoo.com/images/gopher-snake.gif
> 
> ...


The head on this one is a lot more stubbed than the picture of the gopher, maybe I found pug nose gopher Glad it is gone two my coop has settled down a lot.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, here's a California snakes page with a lot of pictures (blue links) that you can go through to see if you can find your snake:

http://www.californiaherps.com/snakes/snakes.html

Pidgey


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

We don't have that problem round here.

Thank you St Patrick.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> We don't have that problem round here.
> 
> Thank you St Patrick.


HI ALVIN! 

Good to see you posting...YOU REALLY MADE MY MORNING!!

Squeaks (under my chair) and I are STILL laughing!!

   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I'm glad to hear you're just shipping him off instead of killing him.


I agree.

They do serve a purpose but not in your loft.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry, about scaring Squeaks with that snake pictue, let him know I found someone driving to Forest Knoll and she took the snake to her property! (She has chickens not pigeons.) Thats about far enough away for me.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on catching the snake. I really dis-like them.


----------

